# Stupid question - can't seem to add a new phone to google play



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm trying a new phone but cant work out how to add it to my google play account and fill it with shit apps

Keeping my old phone so dont want to ditch that from the account

any clues?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 10, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm trying a new phone but cant work out how to add it to my google play account and fill it with shit apps
> 
> Keeping my old phone so dont want to ditch that from the account
> 
> any clues?


Log into your google account and you should have access to all the apps you have paid for with a re-install option of some sort I think.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2012)

in _my account_ there's a _my devices_ , but nowhere to add a new one


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 10, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> in _my account_ there's a _my devices_ , but nowhere to add a new one


Log in from your new phone. 

Or move everything on to your MicroSD card and use that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2012)

fuck this bollocks piece of samsung crapness


----------

